# Need help stting up a fish only tank...



## Tonyhwang65 (Jan 25, 2007)

hey guys...I just joined the forum today, and I need some help with my 30 gallon salt water fish only tank. 

I have my old protein skimmer that I used when I had a 50 gallong tank, and I want to use it again for my 30 gallon tank. 

I wanted to know if I need any other filtration system for my tank. I could really use some advices. 





























here are some pics of my skimmer. Please help out the noobie. 
Thanks guys


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow cool picks. I love seing other peoples tanks. Does that skimmer work good? Iv heard good thinkgs about those. To answer your question i think its a no. You will not need any other filtration. But you will want a bunch of lr in there for some more biofiltration. And your gunna need more curculation. like a few powerheads. 
Y are you calling yourself a noob when you already had a saltwater tank before? Was it a failer or something?
Just wondering, What kind of fish are you gunna keep?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

THe only filtration I have on my 120gal is the micro algea, live rock, and skimmer.


----------



## Tonyhwang65 (Jan 25, 2007)

haha yes, my fish tank failed miserably. I didn't know what I was doing....
I want to get a lion fish and that's it right now. I don't want any other fish because I think it's hard for me to take care of them. 

I was wondering that I needed to put more of circulation stuff because someone told me that it would be good for me to turn over the water or something like that. If you guys can tell me what to buy for my tank...I will try to buy it and put up some more pics.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes its good to have circulation in the tank. You can do this by inserting power heads in the tank. Don't worry about this time if you got ?'s just ask. If you follow what many have to say here you wont fail we wont allow it.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

Filtration should be great on that tank. Live rock would be great & provide places for the lion to hide which will make him more comfortable. Just get a power head like the Mxi Jet400 or 600 on that small of a tank. Being it is a fish only, circulation is as important as a reef, still good though.

How are you planning on cycling your tank? If you get live rock, get uncured & let that get your ammonia spiked. If not or using cured live rock, put a raw shrimp in there.

Also what type of lion are you planning on getting? For a 30g I'd advise against a volitan, the normal most often seen type. Instead try the smaller & more personable fuzzy dwarf or dwarf zebra.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ya most deff get the dwarf lion.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I was going to suggest the Fumanchu dwarf until I saw that others have already done so. A Volitan lion should only be housed in a 100g or larger and with few or no tank mates.


----------



## luckie8 (Apr 6, 2007)

dustin323 said:


> filtration should be great on that tank. Live rock would be great & provide places for the lion to hide which will make him more comfortable. Just get a power head like the Mxi Jet400 or 600 on that small of a tank. Being it is a fish only, circulation is as important as a reef, still good though.


Setting up a 40gal FOWLR.
If I have a skimmer like C Remore with no canister filter, how do i run powerheads?
Do powerheads run independently?


----------

